# How can I put two plastic containers together?



## Hayda24 (May 12, 2012)

Hi guys. I have a Russian Tortoise who has a plastic rubbermaid container he lives in. I feel bad because now that he's a little bigger the home is a little small for him. How can i put two of the same containers together(by cutting out the middle pieces) to make his home bigger. How would i get them to stick so no dirt would leak through on the bottom or sides? Also, how can i get it to stick so when i clean his home it won't break? Any ideas would be great! Thanks!


----------



## tortadise (May 12, 2012)

There's a couple ways of going about it. You can connect the two with a tunnel and use like a pot with te bottom knocked out or some big PVC pipe. Or cut both sides off two tubs overlap them and use silicon to secure them together and make a nice of silicon and smear it smooth on the inside so it's easy to clean.


----------



## wellington (May 12, 2012)

Ditto. I did mine with a tunnel between the two.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 12, 2012)

Hi Hayden:

Sometimes its hard to get silicone to stick to the plastic tubs, but that's what I'd do too. Cut off opposing ends of two tubs and set one just inside the other and silicone them together. You might also cut a piece of plywood to fit under them so you can have support on the bottom in case you ever want to move them.


----------

